# Bow only



## Randy (May 19, 2006)

Looks like I may have a few openings in my Bow Only club in Lamar Co.  Anyone interested needs to PM me to get in line.


----------



## bohuntr (May 20, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## ugabowhunter (May 21, 2006)

randy, how did y'all do last year??


----------



## Randy (May 22, 2006)

Killed several does.  Let bucks walk.  Here is a couple of picutres of bucks caught on camera and one found rack.


----------



## Dub (May 22, 2006)

There are some nice looking bucks on your lease.


----------



## Spinkaleo (May 22, 2006)

*Another rack From Bow Only*

This is another rack that was picked up from Randy's bow only lease.  I am in Randy's club and let an 8 walk that would go around 110".  Saw a buck during turkey season that looks to be one of the big 10's seen in the surrounding fields.


----------



## Taylor Co. (May 22, 2006)

This is a great area for big deer in Lamar Co. it has agriculture around it and offers excellent cover for the deer.


----------



## Randy (May 22, 2006)

A little more information..

750 acres of my family land.  Not timber co. land.

11 members at 500.00 each.

First come, first serve.

Claim one stand (if you want to none of us have yet) but put up as many as you want.

Second year of this club.

2 major creeks, 2 minor creeks, one waterfall and one swamp.

Land is thick and surrounded by agricultural area and residences with quail hunting preserve on one border.  I heard no close shots around us all last year. 
Little hunting pressure.  Out of 11 of us last year the most I ever saw at one time on the pace was 4.  Most members including myself have other clubs as well.

No quests.

Follow all game laws.

No baiting or supplemental feeding except food plots.

OOPS forgot, no crossbows unless you are physically disabled.


----------



## Randy (May 23, 2006)

2 spots taken yesterday.  2 left!!!!


----------



## maconducks (May 23, 2006)

how far from macon?


----------



## Randy (May 23, 2006)

maconducks said:
			
		

> how far from macon?


40-45 miles.  On the Lamar Co. Monroe Co. line just off 341.


----------



## Spinkaleo (May 23, 2006)

Where in Macon?  I live a mile from the property and it is 27 miles to the Macon mall from my house.


----------



## Randy (May 24, 2006)

Closer than I thought!!!  I should have know though.  The guy that just joined is from Perry.  Said it was 45 miles from 75/341 exit in Perry.


----------



## Randy (May 26, 2006)

TTT for the weekend.


----------



## Randy (Jun 2, 2006)

BTT for the weekend.  Two spaces left.


----------



## Randy (Jun 9, 2006)

Full for the year.  Thanks to Woody's again!!!!


----------



## dukedawg (Dec 22, 2006)

Randy, very interested in any openings that might come available for 07-08' season.  Ethical and responsible hunter, though new to the bowhunting game.  Hunted bow only this year and had several opportunities at does, but didn't take a shot.  I live in Putnam which would make this a feasible place to be a member of.  Hard worker and would be there on any work weekends.  Give me a call if anything comes up next year 770-546-4799.  Thanks and Merry Christmas

Wes


----------



## Buckerama (Dec 22, 2006)

Very intrested for the 07-08 season as well shoot me a pm if any openings come up.


----------



## ATLRoach (Dec 22, 2006)

I'm also interested..Have any hogs at all?


----------

